# Overnight parking/camping near Heysham harbour



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

We will soon be travelling from the Isle of Man to Heysham on the evening ferry, arriving at about 11.30pm. Does anyone know of a convenient overnight spot to spend the night?

Regards

Stuart


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The car park itself next to the way out is OK, not sure if it has a height barrier. You will have to pay to get out, there are no facilities

Morecambe has signs up everywhere saying no overnighting

I go through Morecambe along the coast road and at Hest bank turn left across the level crossing and park up on the Hest bank beach car park. There are no parking notices, but I was born and brought up in Hest Bank, no one has ever stoped us and it is quiet apart from the odd train. There isa beach cafe and on the otherside railway lines there is a really good, cafe, brilliant breakfast


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Stuart,
You could try knocking on the door to that big concrete building, with chimneys, just as you get off the boat. I'm sure they'd let you stay in the staff car park. I think an EHU should be on the cards too.


----------



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> Hi Stuart,
> You could try knocking on the door to that big concrete building, with chimneys, just as you get off the boat. I'm sure they'd let you stay in the staff car park. I think an EHU should be on the cards too.


Hi Bill 
Good idea. I'll bet its a bit warmer in there than it is here today!


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

there is a layby on the road between overton and middleton, that is often used as an overnight stop. nice and quiet not to many cars going past at that time of night and about 3 miles from the ferry


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi stuart
if you make your way to the ferry through heysham village there is a cafe at half moon bay just as you reach the harbour. you will be able to park outside with no problems. i have seen lots of people park there, 
cheers frank


----------



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

jwinder said:


> hi stuart
> if you make your way to the ferry through heysham village there is a cafe at half moon bay just as you reach the harbour. you will be able to park outside with no problems. i have seen lots of people park there,
> cheers frank


Hi Frank

Thanks for that. Is that the left hand turn at the lights coming out of the ferry terminal?

Stuart


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

turn left at the duke of rothsey pub and then left towards heysham village . as you follow the road round you will come to a car park with a height barrier on your right, opposite is a cafe you will be able to park in front of the cafe waking up to magnificent views of the lake district hills
good luck
frank


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Hi Stuart,
> You could try knocking on the door to that big concrete building, with chimneys, just as you get off the boat. I'm sure they'd let you stay in the staff car park. I think an EHU should be on the cards too.


Make sure that you have your camera ready and take lots of photos. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

